# Sasebo, Japan



## Thorindale (Jul 31, 2004)

Greetings-

My ship will be pulling into Sesabo Japan real soon and I would like to know if there are any good RPG/model shops around.

Thanks-


----------



## Thorindale (Aug 20, 2004)

** BUMP **

Anyone?? Anyplace??

** BUMP **


----------



## tmiya (Aug 20, 2004)

Thorindale said:
			
		

> Greetings-
> 
> My ship will be pulling into Sesabo Japan real soon and I would like to know if there are any good RPG/model shops around.
> 
> Thanks-




Hi.  I know some good RPG shops in TOKYO area, but have no knowledge about SASEBO, NAGASAKI (quite far from TOKYO).

Using search engine, I found one shop not so far from SASEBO.
"aya" (http://www.:):):)aya.co.jp/) is RPG shop in UOKA area.


----------

